# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Secret nailer...or not?

## Lexi01

Hi Guys, I'm about to lay some tongue and groove jarrah on the front porch but haven't got a secret nailer... 
Is there any reason I can't just use an ordinary nail gun to shoot nails in at an angle to do the same job?

----------


## pawnhead

Hi Lexi
I've done this on a few jobs with no problems. Use Maxbond on the joists if you're secret nailing (even if you're top fixing it's a good idea to prevent creaking boards). If it's outside, then you may be wise investing in stainless gun nails. The zinc plating on regular gun fixing nails is very lightweight.

----------


## barney118

What width is the boards? is it uni type or top nail only? I believe you can probably do it but might be worth more fuss than its worth to set the height right and possible splitting?   
What about bowing with water?

----------


## Lexi01

[quote=barney118;760464]What width is the boards? is it uni type or top nail only?quote] 
It's 85mm T&G Jarrah.  No idea if its uni type...haven't heard the term before.  I get your point on setting the height to avoid splitting though. 
I might just trial it on a few to see if it works.  I'm trying to avoid hiring another nail gun after I've just bought a framing gun and a bradder.  I told the wife that these guns would help me do everything around the house...she'll crack it (even more than usual) if I go and hire another gun.  Especially after I had to hand nail the decking down out the back!

----------


## Vernonv

Is the porch fully enclosed, or is it exposed? 
If it's exposed I would avoid using T&G and go for decking instead.

----------


## pawnhead

You can get secret nail boards with a slightly wider section under the nail, but normal boards will secret nail fine. Of course that's so long as your gun will handle it. If you're nailing hardwood into petrified hardwood joists that have been down for a hundred years, then you've got no chance without drilling and hand nailing. 
I wouldn't secret nail anything over about 90mm, but you'll be allright. 
There's some flooring experts, and suppliers on the board who may chip in. 
Edit; Just a tip; 
To get the joints tight, use an offcut placed 5mm overlapping a joist, drive a chisel into the corner of the joist, and use it as a lever against the offcut before you secret nail it.

----------


## Lexi01

Hi everyone...my original post must have been a bit confusing. I was actually asking can I use a normal nail gun (framing or brad gun) to do the job of a secret nailer? 
I.e. angle the gun into the tongue and fire a nail into it. I'm trying to avoid hiring or buying a secret nailer.

----------


## leeton

Sorry can't advise you...it's a secret. :Biggrin:

----------


## pawnhead

> Hi everyone...my original post must have been a bit confusing. I was actually asking can I use a normal nail gun (framing or brad gun) to do the job of a secret nailer? 
> I.e. angle the gun into the tongue and fire a nail into it. I'm trying to avoid hiring or buying a secret nailer.

  My original answers must have been confusing. Yes, you can use a brad gun if it will drive the nails deep enough, but don't nail to close to the end of a board or it will split. Drill and hand nail near the ends. No, you can't use a framing gun because it will undoubtedly split the board. 
Use max bond on the joists. Use a chisel to get the joins tight.

----------


## Lexi01

Beautiful. No, your original answers were fine (after I read them again!). Thanks for the help everyone.

----------


## GeoffW1

[quote=Lexi01;760487]  

> What width is the boards? is it uni type or top nail only?quote] 
> It's 85mm T&G Jarrah. No idea if its uni type...haven't heard the term before. I get your point on setting the height to avoid splitting though. 
> I might just trial it on a few to see if it works. I'm trying to avoid hiring another nail gun after I've just bought a framing gun and a bradder. I told the wife that these guns would help me do everything around the house...she'll crack it (even more than usual) if I go and hire another gun. Especially after I had to hand nail the decking down out the back!

  
Hi, 
Yes, conduct a few trials first. A secret nailer uses staples actually, not nails, so it is less likely to split the wood. 
We have just finished doing 120 sq m with ours and have finished with it now. It is for sale cheap. They are simple to use and do a great job. 
Cheers

----------


## pawnhead

That's right. I'd forgotten that they used staples, it's so long since I'd used one. 
I remember the floors that I did with a normal fixing gun, and I put two nails in each joist. To reduce the chance of splitting the timber, use an off-cut, almost overlapping the joist, wedged against the board with a chisel chopped into the corner of the joist, then skew nail it from the edge of the joist toward the centre. Then move the off-cut to the other side, and repeat. The nails lock it down in a reverse dovetail arrangement. 
But you may not need to use the off-cut if the boards don't split. Try just wedging your chisel directly against the board that you're nailing first.

----------

